# 93 sentra XE B13 chassis rear disc brakes?



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi all,
I have a 93 Nissan Sentra XE automatic and would like to change the rear brakes to disc (instead of the drum brakes that are on it) How difficult is this gonna be and what is gonna be required? Any and all help would be much appreciated. 
thanks/later/Bruce


> Atomic batteries to power...Turbines to speed...


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

I am a relatively noob here but a decent backyard mechanic and have owned my B13 since last August. I researched the same question and it's a job if you care to handle it. The rear hubs and axles will have to be replaced along with getting the calipers and E-brake cables. Do a search on rear disc upgrade, lots of helpful info. I still have it on my possible to do list.


----------



## wouter100nx (Dec 30, 2008)

for the brake upgrade to disc, you need a compleet rear wheel suspension of a b13 with disc brakes. (wishbones,wheelhubs, discs,calipars, e-brake cables.

and up front you need also some biger brakes, if got a full brake systeem of nx2000 under my nx1600. and it work good with a lot of stopping power


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

YOu can obtain the rear hub and axels from an NX2000 or sentra SE-R. They are getting scarce though. I did not have good braking using the stock master cylinder until I switched over to an SE-R unit. they merely swap out. You need to obtain an SE-R unit. the Drum cylinders push much less fluid and so you need a bigger master cylinder to push that fluid in the calipers. 

I suggest the full brake upgrade. 

AD22VF calipers up front- NX2000 upgrade with rotors
1994 Nissan Altima Master cylinder, NON-ABS
The rear calipers from an NX2000 or SE-R 
The hubs, wheel bearings, from the SE-R or NX2000
You don't need the links though. they are the same. 

E-brake cables. Get new ones because most are rusted and are garbage used by now. You have to drop the exhaust, the heat shields all the way from the middle of the car. Most times the 10mm nuts break off from rust. so this is an issue. Use PB blaster and soak for a long time before removal


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

...doesn't look very fun. I had considered it.

First I'm going to put AD22VF in front and leave the drums for now. IF I ever need a lot more braking/brake cooling then I may swap the rears...but that's such a PITA that I'd almost rather get a car with rear discs instead heheh


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Will the SE-R front calipers and rotors bolt onto my standard "E" 2-door?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*AD22VF*

Swapped the front suspension from my Pulsar (RNN14) to my Sentra (B13) today however I need the front right hub and rotor. Anyone have these two pieces?


----------

